# And so the lion fell in love with the lamb



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

the little rabbit china found last night. she kept trying to nudge it and lick it under its belly since shes bathed it everywhere else lol.









*sigh* please excuse my sons poor face he cant walk over paint lines without tripping and was walking down some bleachers and fell head first down the stairs... I know DHS is gonna try and get me lmao, hes the clumsiest kid ive ever seen, its ridiculious!


















grandpa kept her from getting into everything so her crying concerned china lol









Hey.. cut it out!









hehe sgh thought u'd like the title


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww, that is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! Same thing happened to my 5 year old a few months ago. Slid across pavement while running  Ouch. Adorable bunny  Chinas a good mommy


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup that sure is adorable!!! Lol she wont take her eyes off that rabbit ... China the guardian of all little people beautiful ......... I enjoyed these pix for sure
Its ok Alexis, when your son scraps half his face off on the couch, stabs himself under the eye with an umbrella and has both his eye brows stitched up, then we will notify them loll. Oh and I almost forgot leaving the skin of his knees and elbows on the concrete! BOYS!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Woah, CUTE overload!:clap:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Yup that sure is adorable!!! Lol she wont take her eyes off that rabbit ... China the guardian of all little people beautiful ......... I enjoyed these pix for sure
> Its ok Alexis, when your son scraps half his face off on the couch, stabs himself under the eye with an umbrella and has both his eye brows stitched up, then we will notify them loll. Oh and I almost forgot leaving the skin of his knees and elbows on the concrete! BOYS!!!


lmao omg they would come after me for sure, his PE teacher asked me the other day how that boy has bruises you could play connect the dots with on his legs, I was like are you kidding, have you not seen him walk around here and perfect timing trips over the ball he was dribbiling.. me and the teacher just stared at each other for a sec after that lol

AP.. yep he has scrapped half his face off the sidewalk while trying to "skateboard". another time busted his knee because he ran straight into the trailor hitch ball that left a dent for weeks I mean.. I can keep going lmao

China is an amazing dog, Im really blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omgggg yay for bunnie babyness!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh that bunny is adorable. Cute pics of everyone. My moms dog protects the babys from her.lol.

My daughter runs into and trips over everything.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww 2 cute..I love the pic with the rabbit and the dog...Very nice pics


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hehe First title I read this morning of a thread, made me smile! Adorable pics! That bunny looks like it's pretty good size. Is it eating?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Alexis man O man kids sure know how to make us look bad! Every year my son would start school with a new bruise or stitches lol. All 3 of mine have matching eye brow stitch scars both girls on the left side my son both sides! I always said when they were younger they take em their bringing em right back! lol may i needed to crate em


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

my guys catch bunnies quite often....and put them IN their bellies!....lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! Cuteness overload! Ugh... I can't stand it... I'm gonna have to ban myself from the site for a while, lmao.. yeah right!! pfft! Thanks for sharing China!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Cute, great pictures!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

aww I loved the pix with the bunny! just down right precious


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG sooooo cute she's such a good girl makin sure all the babies are taken care of. 
She seems like she's the perfect nanny dog  Great pics!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hehe thats exactly what she is our nanny around here. Thanks for all the sweet comments, she is awesome when it comes to something helpless, she has taken down a smaller pig or two stole a few ckns but she knows the difference with something that cant defend its self.. lol


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

awwww thats cute and then they say that pits are mean, and there is a picture for a commercial....


----------



## escalade81 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice just gettin my pup used to some small cats right now, except one cat keeps tryin to attack him lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao my cats terrorize my poor dogs, there to stupid to know when there gonna get there head bit off lol poor things


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

cuteness overload, even gramps !


----------

